
Yaybahar [video] - pmoriarty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aY6TxC1ojA
======
gokhan
Here's a TEDx video featuring the instrument with a better close-up view:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBnsqzbHbgU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBnsqzbHbgU)

In Turkish (inventor is from Turkey), "yay" means both spring (like elastic
metal) and bow, the instrument uses both. And "bahar" means spring (like a
season). Funny name.

Edit

Description found on Vimeo: Yaybahar is an electric-free, totally acoustic
instrument designed by Gorkem Sen. The vibrations from the strings are
transmitted via the coiled springs to the frame drums. These vibrations are
turned into sound by the membranes which echo back and forth on the coiled
springs. This results in an unique listening experience with an hypnotic
surround sound.

~~~
noisy_boy
"yay bahar" means "this spring" in hindi/urdu ("bahar" being of Persian
origin). I'm not sure if "yay" also has Persian origins.

------
diminish
Yaybahar reminded me of my own experiments: When i scratch stuff (like
balloons etc) i am able to perceive electronic-like sounds and create bass
lines for my music classes by recording them.

It's weird how the electronic is the new natural, in that, we recognize
natural sounds as imitations of electronic ones.

------
datashovel
I was curious instantly whether or not the acoustics carried as well in open
spaces. Here's a video of the instrument being played on the beach. Seems that
it does.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_LW-
eUYt7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_LW-eUYt7Y)

